# White stripe creating doubt!



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey everyone .... Just got her 2 days ago and for the life of me I can't seem to find a picture anywhere with another gsd pup with similar markings .... Web searches say not to be concerned and I'm also wondering if anyone has a any photos of their pup with similar white spots and how they ended up looking as the dog matured. I purchased this as a pure bred gsd... i hope she is...Thanks for the input it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Here's another pic*

What do you think?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Did you get registration papers? AKC is the most common breed registry breeders use in the U.S.

I'm going to vote highly doubtful your puppy is a pure bred German Shepherd. 

BTW here is a link to information about the 'Panda' shepherds, these dogs can arise from purebred/registered German Shepherd parents. As I mentioned earlier they are rare and most likely the breeder would have explained this to you and provided registration papers to prove she is a 'panda' shepherd if that's the case.

Phenom Shepherds - The Panda Shepherd Standard


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Coat colors (note some of the coat colors on this chart are not common and some are considered a fault).










http://mausergirl.deviantart.com/art/Shepherd-Colors-44763807


----------



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

We just got off the phone with the breeder and she is pure bred .. The mom doesn't have the extensive background but knows the mothers breeder and is pb...the dad has a lengthy pedigree..

R-Augustus Gieske <----grandfather..photo of him below.. Silver in the pedigree here as well

The mother is black and silver and the grandfather even has some silver on the rear.. Neat stuff I really appreciate everyone's input...I guess the white on the face is just a unique marking.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm of the opinion also that this puppy is not a pure-bred. It is possible that another dog got to the dam while she was in heat. Bitches can be fertilized by more than one male, and carry pups that have different fathers.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I hate to burst your bubble, but I don't think that pup is purebred GSD. I'm thinking that another dog hopped the fence and got in with the mother. Either that or the breeder is trying to pull a fast one. Where did you find this puppy?

Whether purebred or not, the pup is adorable and you should love her. I'm just hoping you didn't pay a lot of money for a "purebred" GSD.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a duplicate thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...5-white-stripe-creating-doubt-pic-inside.html


----------

